# Voting for TTF at TolkienWorld



## Ancalagon (Jul 16, 2002)

Where has the banner gone that allowed members to vote for the forum at TolkienWorld?

I know a few of us still have it in our sigs, but I did still like the banner. Reminded me to vote everytime I logged in


----------



## Lorien (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah where is that banner, now I have to start looking for Anc's posts to vote everyday. Ah, wait I think I'll make it my homepage again so I don't have to bother.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 16, 2002)

I've given up on it. I've tried everything I could do to get us into first place and still, even though we enjoy more daily visits regularly and have constantly changing content, we get smoked every week by TheTolkienion...which is a static site that has no new content and fewer daily visitors. It's plain that we are never going to keep interest up on the Forum, nor is there ever going to be an end to the strangeness that happens at TolkienWorld in so far as TheTolkienion (what the heck DOES that name MEAN?) constantly remaining in first place...


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 16, 2002)

I know, but do you not think that all that is also apparent to the many who continually vote for us. I think it is rather amusing that we keep getting pipped at the post by a site that has seemingly few other links or a forum to speak of. 

Anyhoo, the amazing jumps made up the ladder are interesting to watch; I can recall seeing 14 hits in a matter of a few minutes for that particualr site; nobody and I mean nobody jumps up the ladder that quickly?


----------



## Khamul (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, it is amazing how fast they jump up the charts, but on TTF or lotro, the average member is not too interested in the ranks..


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually, it's interesting because they are nowhere to be seen over there now. I wonder if someone cracked down on Steven for cheating? *evil maniacal uncontrolled snickering* Maybe we WILL resume the campaign after all....Muahahahaha Muahaha Muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 20, 2002)

Maybe we should do something like "Break the online record" only make it "break the tolkienworld record"?


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 20, 2002)

I did conceive of an idea that I suspect is the only way that we could actually win along those lines Precious. It involves trying to get everyone to vote as much as possible all through the week...I'm certain that each morning will would end up in second place against TheTolkienion, but hopefully we would swap places with them several times throughout the day...then on Sunday Night we would get as many people to get online as we can at around 9pm Pacific Time to vote like crazy. This would quite possibly get us on top when the counters get reset so that TheTolkienion would not have a chance to finish out at number one. I know it's petty, but demmit...There And Back Again is a lovelier site then TheTolkienion, it offers more and they finish below us a lot of the time...we have a constant flow of people to our site...RingQuest has a great bunch of folks posting regularly...and somehow TheTolkienion finishes on top with it's static site that contains nothing new, nothing interactive and nothing that wasn't there two weeks ago. I really do suspect tomfoolery!

Maybe some new site will come along and replace TolkienWorld that can pay a little more attention to cheating, but until then we could take the matter into our own hands and get our site on top. My experience in these matters is that if you keep pounding on people to vote in an attempt like this after a while it just slides past their eyes as another part of the forum that needs to be ignored, like the "address" of the site at the top of the screen...


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 22, 2002)

Bah! Never mind. I'm of a mind not to bother promoting voting at TolkienWorld. I mean, when "War of the Ring", a site which has fewer then 10% of the membership we have, can smoke us as badly as they are with their 100 or so members there is obviously not a lot that I can do to convince enough folks from here to get our site up to number one...Between that and the apparent Tomfoolery going on over there we can never know if a fair campaign could be won.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 22, 2002)

I suppose if someone knew a Webmaster who was a Tolkien fan and was interested in running a site dedicated to promoting the truest quality Tolkien sites on the net, I suppose that individual could disuss with other quality Tolkien sites a process for setting up their own voting list page. This could be managed by a number of Webmasters and could be something similar to a cross between Tolkien Top100 and TolkienWorld, though more fairly managed and better promoted. This could easily include all sites of worth, which their are many, just policed a little better..................now, if only we could find such a person


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 23, 2002)

You are so correct Anc, if such a site were operated by a party who refrained from placing his own Tolkien related sites in the running, and if it were set up specifically for the benefit of Webmasters who operated Tolkien Sites for the purpose of helping the Tolkien Community in general without any specific ties to any Tolkien Sites...*Sigh*


----------



## David Pence (Jul 23, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm ....


----------



## ltas (Aug 3, 2002)

**

Good day 

I hope You won't consider this question arrogant, but I would really like to know what are the advantages of being number one in the mentioned list? 

Thank You.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 3, 2002)

Next to nothing: I think it would be more of an act of spite against TheTolkienion. We get no prize, no pictures taken, no award, and I bet we don't even get a post card....

BUT, I said next to nothing, not nothing: we do get more visitors to TTF, to join and become contributing members.


Ohh, how I wish a wonderful site like that would come out...Maybe if a bunch of people all worked together on it for a week, and put aside myriads of other projects, it could come together really soon.

Maybe, if we could just find that Webmaster person who would put something like that together....


----------



## Khamul (Oct 17, 2002)

Would this be what you are looking for? 

http://www.lotronline.com/halls/index.php

Just register the site, and you will be set.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 17, 2002)

Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Oct 18, 2002)

*I WOULD LOVE TO VOTE!!* 

Just tell me where and how!

As a matter of fact, I just DID in the place, advised by that link


----------

